# Hydrostatic makes loud whine



## DYNA490K

I have had a Bolens 1600 eliminator for about 6 years now. I was very impressed with its performance. After looking on the web at all the Bolens models there were I decided I wanted to get an older bigger Bolens. I just bought an 1886-03 last night. What a beast. I can't wait to go home and run it. I feel like I can run over anything. Unfortunately I think it has a problem it makes a loud whining noise in the hydro when I move ahead or back. I don't believe that is normal. It looks like it has automatic tranny fluid in it. I have read where it calls for 10 quarts of atf type a. I plan to change the fluid and filter tonite. But that whining noise is loud!
Anyone have any tips on what to looks for?
Also, it will roll ahead and backwards when the motor is running or not running. Is that normal for these models. My eliminator won't roll at all without the neutral valve pressed.


----------



## Thomas

Does it have hyd. filter?
Check to see if old fluid thick or small clumps.


----------



## DYNA490K

I pulled the beast in the garage. There was a piece of rubber and a hose clamp around the axle housing. I took it off and found a hole. Must have been worn out by the tiller pto! I welded the hole over and put fluid and new filter on. Hydro still makes a whine noise. If I raise and lower the deck it makes the same noise. I assume the tractor has been run dry due to the hole worn through the housing, that can't help matters. The tractor still has plenty of push power. I have other hydrostatic drive equipment and they all whine some, it just seems pretty loud. I also wonder why it will free wheel in drive during operation. I don't think that is normal.


----------



## Thomas

Hole as such..most interesting.

In the old day I remember some adding heavier weight fluid,and than there were some added little saw dust<---not good idea..help w/compression and noise.


----------



## Rocjohnson

That's quite a hole for the previous owner to patch up, with hose clamp\rubber...Good stuff right there!Lol...I also like the custom exhaust pipe on there too. That gives me an idea for one of my Huskie tractors, that needs a new pipe. 

Your shop looks like you're equipt for just about anything..That lift is nice!

When it free-wheels in drive... How far and how long does it free-wheel? I assume just for a second and then engages again probably...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

But it does free wheel though huh? Something must likely be restricting the flow or movement of the pump or hydro motor.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Is it the kind with the locking hubs on the rear axle? A guy on you tube offroads his- most of his tractors have the locking rear axles - sort of like manual front locking hubs on a 4x4 truck.


----------



## wilberj

Out of all my years of large frame collecting I have never seen a spot that worn in the housing. looks as if the PO put the tiller on the wrong pins.
The Eaton 12 in your tractor should make noise they all do.
If you need any more info PM me I have about every large frame model bolens made.


----------



## wilberj

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Is it the kind with the locking hubs on the rear axle? A guy on you tube offroads his- most of his tractors have the locking rear axles - sort of like manual front locking hubs on a 4x4 truck.


Only the tube frames had locking hubs the bolens he has is a large frame and all large frames were hydros.


----------



## wjjones

DYNA490K said:


> I have had a Bolens 1600 eliminator for about 6 years now. I was very impressed with its performance. After looking on the web at all the Bolens models there were I decided I wanted to get an older bigger Bolens. I just bought an 1886-03 last night. What a beast. I can't wait to go home and run it. I feel like I can run over anything. Unfortunately I think it has a problem it makes a loud whining noise in the hydro when I move ahead or back. I don't believe that is normal. It looks like it has automatic tranny fluid in it. I have read where it calls for 10 quarts of atf type a. I plan to change the fluid and filter tonite. But that whining noise is loud!
> Anyone have any tips on what to looks for?
> Also, it will roll ahead and backwards when the motor is running or not running. Is that normal for these models. My eliminator won't roll at all without the neutral valve pressed.


 Is there anyway to purge the hydro? It is a beefy looking tractor..


----------



## DYNA490K

Rocjohnson 
I don't know how far it free wheels. I was tilling the garden and it would jump ahead every so often. It may only move a foot or two I will try it out on a hill and see. 
wilberj
It is good to here from somone who owns a 1886 or in your case many 1886's that the hydro makes noise. I don't feel I have a tractor that is ready to quit moving.
I'm still questioning the free wheeling in drive I will know more when I take it down a few hills. 
Thanks to everyone for there input. It all helps


----------



## DYNA490K

Rocjohnson
Thanks for the comment on the shop it's ok but, It is missing one tool! A pickerupper machine. It get pretty messy.


----------



## Jason4567

Nice tractor. Was that just on ebay a little while back? If you ever decide you need a spare rear axle/trans, I have one sitting in my shop. I too have never seen one worn so badly. Some of my hydros are pretty loud, personally I wouldn't worry about it. Just make sure that your driveshaft fan is intact. Those hydros don't like to overheat.

Jason


----------

